# Meet Contegia...my first rescue. Poor fella.



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

He is named Contegia. I saw him last week at PetSmart on Wednesday when I got my other Betta. He had a little tail. I felt bad all week that I didnt buy him. So when I went to class tonight, I stopped by to see. I was hoping someone took pity on him and took him home, but no one did. I saw him and he had even less of a tail so I took him. The manager was a jerk, and said nothing was wrong with him and I was suppose to get a 25% discount but he didnt give it to me, and I didnt realize it. But Oh well. He is blue, not green as some pictures show. The flash made him green.

Contegia is a Stargate Term, that means. "battle-scarred in times of strife."

In his cup 









Blue Colors









Nasty Cup









Flash Made him green









His little slither of a caudal tail









Swimming around his temp tank









Close Up









Any advice on how to treat his tail? Posted a post in the Emergency/Illness board.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for him!!  Stupid store. Good thing you rescued him!!! Good job!  To treat, VERY clean water, 1 tsp. per gallon AQ salt, and high-protein foods are optional. It helps to grow more tissue.  Hope he gets his tail back!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omg! the poor baby!!! He's lucky that you saved him!! :O


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks 

I knew there was a reason I decided to buy AQ salt, a few days ago. I put him in it tonight. Ill keep yall updated.
I really hope this little boy makes it, Ill love him even if his tail doesnt grow back.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank God you came along, that poor little guy wouldn't have lasted much longer I'm sure. If people were treated the way they treated animals then maybe they would finally learn a lesson. Until then....
I still think he's pretty, and hopefully he'll thrive under your care!


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

poor guy, im sure he will pull through!

I hate going to wal mart and seeing filthy water and just the saddest looking bettas. the petsmart and petco take great care of their bettas. I know the owners of both and they are responsible people.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww what a pretty guy. I'm sure with love and care, he will grow a nice beautiful, full tail...

Keep us updated


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

This breaks my heart, I know what your going through right now. I feel helpless for my little guy and it seriously just breaks my heart. Is your guy having a hard time swimming? Good for you for taking this guy on, we need more people like you out there!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good job saving him.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, he ate this morning and is zooming around his tank. Not sure if his tail missing bothers him. He sure doesnt act like it. Monday he will be getting his new tank and heater.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Poor little guy he has pretty colors ! Glad he is zooming around and eating, keep his water warm to least 78 if you can till you get the heater. Best wishes for his tail to heal and grow !!!!


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

He is sitting right next to the heater of my other tank. So its pretty steady. Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

AWWE! Oh my gosh, gasp-worthy situation. God bless people like you and everyone who has a heart to take care of the beauties when jerks like that manager don't give a rat's booty.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep posting pics so we can see the healing process!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Uh, I can't believe the manager said there was nothing wrong with him! He has NO tail left!

I really hope he gets better. I am sure he will. Good for you to take him on.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor guy 

If his missing tail is the only issue, clean warm water is the best cure. You can use 1 teaspoon of AQ salt to help ward off infection but do not use more then 10-14 days


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes the manager wont even show up when you ask to speak to him/her. They just foist the same fish person who's doing a crappy job of caring for them in the first place. So yay for the rescue.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Ill post pics tomorrow, he still looks the same but hes quite adorable.


----------

